# Paramedics are now licensed in Indiana



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 13, 2012)

This Bill had passed in Indiana! Paramedics are now licensed instead of certified!

I am sorry for the old article; I am looking for an article that announces the passing of this Bill.

---------------------

LAFAYETTE, Ind. (WLFI) - A newly proposed Indiana House bill would require paramedics in the state of Indiana to be licensed by the state, as opposed to the certification system now in place.

http://www.wlfi.com/dpp/news/local/proposed-bill-would-license-paramedics

---------------------------

Link to the PAST House Bill No. 1052

http://www.in.gov/legislative/bills/2009/PDF/IN/IN1052.1.pdf


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 13, 2012)

Due to the fact I have not found any concrete announcements of the passing of House Bill No. 1052, disregard the above post for now. However, word is out from some who should know that it has passed. When I find it for sure, I will share.


----------



## EFDUnit823 (Mar 13, 2012)

Completley disregard the above post, there was a disconnect in information provided. The licensing of Paramedics in Indiana appears to not be completley in place as of yet. The current status appears only to have been signed by the Speaker of the House.

In addition, the new House Bill, is actually House Bill No. 1186

http://www.in.gov/apps/lsa/session/billwatch/billinfo?year=2012&session=1&request=getBill&docno=1186


----------



## bstone (Mar 13, 2012)

How would this materially change things? I know it's more honorable to be licensed, but I don't think it would change things much.


----------

